# SSKI prior to surgery



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

My TT is scheduled for Aug 24. The surgeon put me on SSKI drops. The Rx says 1-2 drops 7-10 days prior to surgery.

The dropper shows .3 ml and .6 ml and 1-2 drops is less than the .3ml. Is the normal dose 1-2 DROPS? Doesn't seem like enough to make a difference.

I am having some pre-surgery anxiety...wondering if I am making the right decision. I'm not too freaked out about the actual surgery just very nervous about "life" after TT...mainly, am I going to be one of the people that has NO problem getting meds adjusted after surgery OR will I be one of the ones that will have a continual struggle to feel good.

I know being hyper is hard on my body and the older I get the harder it will be for my body. So I do understand the importance of getting this under control now. Sometimes it just doesn't make sense to me to have SURGERY when I feel fine even though labs/doctors say otherwise.

UGH!!! I just hope the closer it gets until surgery...the more I will feel confident in my decision. I don't want them to be wheeling me away with me screaming NOOOOOO!! lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CMantz said:


> My TT is scheduled for Aug 24. The surgeon put me on SSKI drops. The Rx says 1-2 drops 7-10 days prior to surgery.
> 
> The dropper shows .3 ml and .6 ml and 1-2 drops is less than the .3ml. Is the normal dose 1-2 DROPS? Doesn't seem like enough to make a difference.
> 
> ...


Hey; good for you and you are going to be fine. Don't forget, we are here to help you.

If the doc said 1 to 2 drops, then that is what it is. Otherwise he/she would have Rx'd 3ml.. Don't you think so?

Call to clarify. That is what I would do.


----------



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

I know...call the doctor. I just thought I would check here first to see if it even sounded right.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CMantz said:


> I know...call the doctor. I just thought I would check here first to see if it even sounded right.


Well;I hate to be redundant but; ha ha!! Too funny! It does sound right but a lot of things sound right when they in fact are not.

And for "my" edification, please let me know what the doc says. I like to learn "stuff!"


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

CMantz said:


> My TT is scheduled for Aug 24. The surgeon put me on SSKI drops. The Rx says 1-2 drops 7-10 days prior to surgery.
> 
> The dropper shows .3 ml and .6 ml and 1-2 drops is less than the .3ml. Is the normal dose 1-2 DROPS? Doesn't seem like enough to make a difference.
> 
> ...


I think I took something like 3 drops - YUK! Put them in something and drink them down.

The anxiety you are feeling is completely normal and very common - I was a wreck and took Lorazapam to help calm myself. 26 hours after my surgery I felt absolutely fantastic and even cooked dinner for my family. The anxiety was gone when I woke from surgery.

Life is better post TT for me and for many others.

Calibrating replacement doses is a snap when you have people like us from this board to help. I have 6 year experience and feel confident when helping people get to there optimal dose based on my experiences.

One thing you need to do is figure your initial replacement dose based on the levothyroxine recommendation of 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight. Rather than the customary 100 dose for everyone post op. If your dose is close but not exact to a particular pill then round up. My suggestion is to ask about waiting a day or 2 post op to begin replacement so any thyroid spill can be burned up.


----------

